# 90g



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

Whats everybodys opinion on putting a 90g on a second floor? My only concern is that its not going to be against an exterior wall. Its also going to be on a cabinet stand so the weight will be distibuted a bit Thanks for any help i just dont need a 90g tank going through my kitchen cieling


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

as long as its againt a wall it should be okay i think


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

Well it is gonna be up against a wall but the wall doesnt go down to the first floor. Thw wall is only upstairs so im not sure if it counts


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

Be very careful, I have a 90 and they are HEAVY when filled. Is there any way you can put some foundation jacks and headers under it? That's what I'm doing with my 180 I'm setting up. I break out in a cold sweat at the thought of a tank ending up in the basement!!!


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

well a 180 is double as heavy as a 90


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

To hopefully give you a lil comfort.....My 140 gal is on a 2nd level apt floor...Make sure that cabinet this 90 gal tank is going to rest on is sturdy :nod:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

SMITZ71 said:


> To hopefully give you a lil comfort.....My 140 gal is on a 2nd level apt floor...Make sure that cabinet this 90 gal tank is going to rest on is sturdy :nod:


----------



## ieatdrt (Sep 13, 2004)

You're fine it weighs the same on the 1st flr as it does on the 2nd...and they don't user smaller joists on the second story either....the only difference is not having a carrier beam or load bearing wall to lay next to
is this and apartment?


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

No its a house but its a split level


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Make sure its againts a wall and of course the wall has to run all the way down to the first floor. 90 gallons is a lot of weight. 
I found out my 125Gallon glass w/ pine canopy and stand about 1,500lbs total weight, that is on the second floor of a house is sitting on only one 2 x 6 beam, however it is almost flushed against the wall and the wall goes straight all the way down to first floor. I think, its OK. I have no choice, It would be betten perpendicular to the beams however it will have no wall support below (its a garage entrance). So, I think I made a better choice.

Oh, by the way make sure how the structure frame of the furniture stand is built. A lot of them has no support at the back, and more design to hold drawers. I wont do it. Just make your own stand. Its not going to cost more than $50.00 For simple one.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

zygapophysis said:


> well a 180 is double as heavy as a 90


 is it !!!!. no seriously,it sound like a bit too much weight to me.you need a structural engineer to tell you.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

when you get over 100 gals you have to be carefull. As long as that 90 gal is against a load bearing wall you have nothing to worry about. but even if its not i think it would still be ok but I'd go and find out for sure if I were you. Good luck.


----------

